# Lift law for 4x4



## ma87k5 (Jan 21, 2008)

According to 540 cmr 6.05 you could go more then 2" using the formula. wb x wt /2200. If it was calculated like that. I was wondering if 540 cmr 6.05 was still valid. Thanks


----------

